# Hungry Hungry Hip....I mean bees



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

if you can get it to crystalize, (maybe add a little sugar to it), it might get thick enough not to run. put it on a sheet of plastic, right on top of the frames, (if you can with your warre). i had good luck doing this last spring, (running langs and used an empty medium box to make room).

the other option might be to give it a frame of honey from another hive, if it can spare it.

don't know about the pollen.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Pollen is used mainly for brood raising you don't have to worry too much about it during winter, but do so if it makes you feel good.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be really careful about feeding in the winter. Opening the hive unseals everything the bees have sealed up. Also you run the risk of tricking the hive into thinking its spring. Did that to a hive on my back deck and ended up with a crowd of very grouchy bees trying to get nectar and pollen from a yellow Corona box in the trash. Fortunately spring came early and I got my back yard back.


----------

